# Favorite "Go-To" Wines



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

There are numerous fine wines I absolutely love, but what are your favorites that you keep on hand for everyday drinking...those afforbale, reliable "go-to" wines?

The current favorites around Casa de TMMKC:

*Kim Crawford sav blanc
*Bogle petit sirah
*Estanzia pinot noir
*Liberty School cab sav
*Pomelo sav blanc
*A to Z pinot gris
*Four Vines zinfandel

What say you?


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

I do not have a refined palate or a filled wallet. I used to keep Meridian Pino on hand (turned on to that when Consumer Reports listed it as a good buy at $10.00 a bottle). A few years ago I was told about Trader Joe's store brand "Charles Shaw". I think it tastes better than most $20.00 bottles of wine. At $4.00 a bottle I can buy a few dozen up on my rare trips to the store. You won't impress anyone with it, but it is a decent wine to have on hand to; fill space in your wine cellar, take out when all your guests are too far gone to appreciate expensive wine, or allow your children to steal when you are out of town and they throw a party a little classier than a beer bash.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

*I don't drink anymore, but..*

there were some great wines being imported from Spain by a man/company? called Jorge Ordonez. About three years ago they were just beginning to receive great press, so the prices may have jumped up substantially. Back then $10-$25 was the norm for entry level bottles. Seek out "Alto Moncayo", IIRC. Also look to CHile for Carmenere, a unique grape used in Bordeaux until phyloxerra hit but still alive and well in South America. For whites I liked Lindemann's bin ??? Chard (Australia) for about $8, and Fleur du CAp (South Africa) chard for about $10. Want to like whites but having a hard time? Try a $10 "vermintino" (Italy) this spring. HAve a glass for me:icon_smile_big:


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

I think one of the really fun things in buying wine is that there is so much variety, at all kinds of price points. It never ceases to amaze me how many really good wines there are that sell for less than $15/bottle.

Trivia about Charles Shaw wine...it is exclusive to Trader Joe's. When they first started selling it, it was only $2 a bottle; hence the name "Two Buck Chuck." Even the price has gone up to $4 a bottle in recent years, I honestly don't think it's THAT bad of a wine for everyday drinking...or for guests who don't know or care. 

Because of contractual agreements, the winery cannot sell its wine under the Charles Shaw name outside of Trader Joe's. In order to expand their market, the winery now sells in liquor stores under the Crane Lake brand. The price is about $4-5/bottle.


----------



## allan (Sep 8, 2009)

*Two buck Chuck*

Charles Shaw wines are $3 here in New Mexico. I think they are still $2 in California -- perhaps some California reader can verify. I saw a Trader Joe's flyer that said that the price difference is because of shipping costs, so it would make sense that the price would increase with distance from California.

My experience with them is that their quality is highly variable and unpredictable. I've had some that are OK and some that I would pour down the drain. Same varietal and label, different times, a year or even a few months apart. I imagine that the different bottles contain completely unrelated wines, whatever is available cheap that month.


----------



## JohnRov (Sep 3, 2008)

I always have a Riesling around. It's versatile with food and I can serve it to people who claim they don't like wine. Columbia Crest, Hogue, or Montschoff fit the bill for this category.


----------



## Casual_yet_trying (Mar 25, 2010)

I'm partial to Chilean wines, specifically Casillo del Diablo "Carmenere" which I can get at 10 dollars per bottle.


----------



## Helvetia (Apr 8, 2008)

Anything from Bogle or the 2 buck Chucks at Trader Joe's


----------



## msphotog (Jul 5, 2006)

My wife is a chardonnay drinker, and her preference is Woodbridge by Robert Mondavi, at about $13.00 a bottle(the larger one). She also likes Barefoot, Kendall Jackson(a house chardonnay in many restaurants) and Lindeman's from Australia. I found a really cheap Chardonnay a while back that's only $8.99 a bottle, Low Hanging Fruit. Well, there's my 2 cents worth...


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

^That reminds me of another good (not great) wine bargain...we often pick up a few of the bigger bottles of Glen Ellen sav blanc for as low as $7/bottle. For a drink after work at home, or with Thai food, it's a good choice for us.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm definitely not a refined drinker of wine, but I do like to drink wine. Given that I don't know much about selecting a wine and I'm definitely frugal in the purchase of wine, I just look for Yellow Tail regardless of the particular wine I'm buying. 

It's inexpensive, fairly consistent, I like it, and finally none of my guests have ever found it to be objectionable; and my friends wouldn't hesitate to tell me if they didn't like it. I take that back, my ex was over one day and did say that she didn't like the Yellow Tail Merlot; but then again she is my ex. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## RedBluff (Dec 22, 2009)

JohnRov said:


> I always have a Riesling around. It's versatile with food and I can serve it to people who claim they don't like wine. Columbia Crest, Hogue, or Montschoff fit the bill for this category.


Another vote for Columbia Crest Riesling.


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

TMMKC said:


> Because of contractual agreements, the winery cannot sell its wine under the Charles Shaw name outside of Trader Joe's. In order to expand their market, the winery now sells in liquor stores under the Crane Lake brand.


Thanks for that final sentence. Maybe I won't have to drive so far for low-cost wine in the future.

Due to driving 500 miles to see friends this weekend, I will get the opportunity to pick up a few cases. Hopefully they will all be good. So far, I have not experienced the fluctuation in quality.

Due to my girlfriend's cat, I discovered that cheaper wines stain differently from good wines. Good Wine: pour white wine on it and blot it up, problem solved. Cheap Wine: pour white wine on it and be amazed that the white does not dilute the stain at all. Cheap wine also seems to leave one's mouth much more purple than "good" wine.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

JohnRov said:


> I always have a Riesling around. It's versatile with food and I can serve it to people who claim they don't like wine. Columbia Crest, Hogue, or Montschoff fit the bill for this category.


The Late Harvest Hogue is a really nice complement to 95+ degree summer days in Mississippi. I usually drink the regular Riesling, but during summer I break out the late harvest.


----------



## sko (Jul 1, 2009)

Trimbach Riesling and Mondavi Pinot Noir are two that I find myself buying over and over. Both are extremely versatile and reasonably priced for the quality, IMHO.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

I usually try to keep a bottle of Pouilly Fuisse on hand. You can get a pretty good bottle for between $18 - $22 a bottle, and it's a very versatile white that most people like, whether novice or wine snob.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

I've found Cameron Hughes to be the best producer in the sub-$20/bottle space. White, red, merlot, cab, zin, pino, chardonay--doesn't matter. Consistently really good wine that drinks 2x-3x it's price.


----------



## Euston40 (Sep 3, 2008)

*Pinaud*

I was visiting my aunt in the Poiteau-Charentes region of France a couple of years ago and was introduced to a local wine called Pineau. It's a fortified wine made from a blend of lightly-fermented grape must and Cognac eau-de-vie. Comes in both red (using Cabernet Franc, Cabernet Sauvignon, and Merlot grapes) and white (using Ugni Blanc, Folle Blanche and Colombard, with occasional Semillon, Sauvignon Blanc and Montils.) Very sweet, but delicious and similar to the costly ice wine you'll find in North America.

It's virtually impossible to come by in brick-and-mortar shops, but can be found by the case online. Unfortunately, a lot more expensive to buy in the US than it is in France -- you can spend as little as 3 or 4 Euros for a bottle in French supermarkets, while here it'll cost $200+ per case.

Be forewarned... Pineau is regarded as a bit of an old person's wine in France. But drink with confidence and you'll be enjoying the wine equivalent of a Rob Roy!


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

*Great Thread*

Bogle Petite Sirah '06 that others have mentioned is fantastic. Here are some others:

Tramin Pinot Bianco (Italy) $12
Simone Sauv Blanc (Chile) $6
Louis Bernard Cotes du Rhone '07 (France) $9
La Mano Roble Mencia '06 (Spain) $8
Parker WACA Cab Sauv '04 (Australia) $10
Alan Scott Riesling '07 (Australia) $8


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Summer past has seen a glut of New Zealand Semilon Sauvignon Blanc wines of good quality going cheap due to the currency conversion, great on a hot evening.

Metala is from Langhorne Creek in SA a Shriaz Cabernet blend have a bottle of the 2001 to open this weekend. It normally goes for $20 a bottle at present but found a good deal this week 

Laughing Magpie Shiraz Voigner a McLaren Vale wine costs anywhere between $24 -30.

We have on had a variety of Pinot Noir from Tasmania and Geelong in Victoria. In particular Bay of Fires

Barwang Cab Sav grown in Young NSW a cold climate wind is also in held in high esteem currently $20


----------



## fat paul (Aug 26, 2008)

D.H. Lescombe Cabernet. A killer New Mexico cab. apprx $20.00 a bottle. I allways have a bottle on hand. 
Cheers, fat paul


----------



## MRR (Nov 19, 2009)

SeptemberSun said:


> Bogle Petite Sirah '06 that others have mentioned is fantastic. Here are some others:
> 
> Tramin Pinot Bianco (Italy) $12
> Simone Sauv Blanc (Chile) $6
> ...


Would you say that those years need to be followed to the letter?


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

MRR said:


> Would you say that those years need to be followed to the letter?


Forgot to say that the Tramin is an '08

Quality can swing quite a lot from vintage to vintage. Two of my favorite wines ever are Esporao Reserva Red (Portugal) and Tormaresca Neprica Red (Italy). The Esporao '06 was a tremendous wine. The 07' was thin and unbalanced and was not good. Same thing with the Tormaresca.

Wine is a farm product (or should be!) and is affected most by weather. 2007 was a tremendous vintage in the Rhone - it was a terrible vintage in Bourdeaux. You can find good wines in bad vintages and bad wines in good vintages but vintage can be a starting point for finding quality for money.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Two Buck Chuck from the Franzia winery is actuall still a $1.99 in Palm Dessert Ca. I have never drank the stuff and would rather take the oath. If you don't believe me watch this:

https://tv.winelibrary.com/2007/04/10/2-buck-vaynerchuk-episode-212/

Brands like Cameron Hughes, Layer Cake and Three Thieves are not winemakers but are negocients. They buy up unsold inventory from wineries around the world and either bottle them or blend them and squirt them into a container ( bottle, tetra pack etc). Personally I avoid this type of wine because I would rather support a real winery.

Wines from the Rhone, Spain, Chablis, Itlay and the Loire Valley seem to show up most often in my glass.


----------



## mountpush (Apr 27, 2010)

Energy drinks should not be confused with sports drinks such as Gatorade, which are consumed to help people stay hydrated during exercise. Sports drinks also provide carbohydrates in the form of sugar and electrolytes that may be lost through perspiration.

The caffeine in energy drinks acts as a diuretic and promotes dehydration.

Here is an article about how they affect your health.


----------



## David J. Cooper (Apr 26, 2010)

Well that explains it.


----------



## Dressed for business (Mar 11, 2010)

Vins de table:
Reds: Chateau La Chaize or a traditional Cotes du Rhone
White: Just discovered a Chardonney from South Africa, Excelsior


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Channing Daughters Chardonnay is fabulous. Actually, all Channing Daughters wines are not less than very good. This is a wonderful winery on Long Island, and some of their limited editions show up on the wine lists of top NYC restaurants. The Chardonnay is not oaky or buttery. They are more like a top French Chalis, with great backbone and flavor. If you can find any of these wines for goodness sake buy some!


----------



## SeptemberSun (Aug 19, 2009)

SeptemberSun said:


> Bogle Petite Sirah '06 that others have mentioned is fantastic. Here are some others:
> 
> Tramin Pinot Bianco (Italy) $12
> Simone Sauv Blanc (Chile) $6
> ...


Another discovery - best Cab Sauv under $10 in the world?

https://www.cellartracker.com/wine.asp?iWine=775617


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

A new favorite this summer...Montevina Pinot Grigio. Been exploring the wonderful world of Meritage too. It's been a pleasant journey fidning several varieties for less than $15/bottle.


----------



## Hanzo (Sep 9, 2009)

allan said:


> Charles Shaw wines are $3 here in New Mexico. I think they are still $2 in California -- perhaps some California reader can verify.


That's correct. I was out in San Diego visiting family and it is $1.99 a bottle. Asking around, it was not a sale, but standard. My friends out there make fun of me for my "Four Buck Chuck". Here, I buy by the case and get a 10% discount. I'm not sure if that volume discount exists in CA or not.


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

David J. Cooper said:


> Brands like Cameron Hughes, Layer Cake and Three Thieves are not winemakers but are negocients. They buy up unsold inventory from wineries around the world and either bottle them or blend them and squirt them into a container ( bottle, tetra pack etc). Personally I avoid this type of wine because I would rather support a real winery.


Interesting. I buy based upon quality. I really don't care where Cameron Hughes gets its product because they sell great wines. And, as far as I can tell, buying from such outfits supports "real wineries' by providing an outlet for their excess.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

On the red side, Vin Nobile Montepulciano, or Ruffino Chianti Reserve Ducale, both for about $20 bucks for 2007-2008. Now don't throw things, but on the white side, it's Carlo Rossi Chardonnay in a box. I am hard pressed to say that anything in a bottle is better, in the under $20 range. Apparently, the industry loves to box wines, but they haven't caught on as much as predicted.


----------



## sjghr (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm a big fan of picking up my wine from Berry Bros. whenever I'm in London. Their house wines are excellent for the price ~£6. I also like their Good Ordinary Claret.

Otherwise, I'll have a look to see what is on offer in the supermarkets of Marks and Spencer. At the former, I've found a nice Bordeaux, Chateau David, which I can find on offer for about a fiver occassionally. At the latter, I've found a nice couple of South American whites for much the same price.


----------



## crohnsappleadams (Nov 30, 2009)

Either of the Frog's Leap whites (chardonnay or sauvignon blanc), both of which are in the $20 range. For reds, Novy syrah or any of the Roessler pinot noir family. I've had great luck with Argentinean wines across the board too, which is a good thing when I've got non-wine drinkers over.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

I consider myself fortunate (and perhaps a bit elitist) that I can buy Caymus Conundrum ($25) as a "go-to" white wine.

When Trader Joe's opened stores in Georgia, they encountered some of our outdated alcohol laws. One of which says that all alcohol must be purchased through a distributor. Regardless of the original intent, this means that a retailer can't have an "exclusive" whine; it all has to be offered for sale by a distributor to anyone who wants to order it.

For a few months after Trader Joe's opened, one could find Charles Shaw at other stores. Now, the novelty has worn off, and it's back to being "exclusive" even though it's legally available to any retailer who wants to carry it.


----------

